# Mountainbiken im Grossraum Eckernförde



## astral67 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir werden Ende Juli/Anfang August zwei Wochen Urlaub an der Ostsee (Eckernförder Gegend) machen. Zwei Wochen ohne MTB ist schon hart  Gibts im Umkreis von 50 bis 70km (ca. 1 Stunde Anfahrt) etwas, wofür es sich lohnt sein XC-Bike mitzunehmen oder ist das eher utopisch? Wäre auch interessiert mich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen, falls das möglich ist. Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Ruhrgebiet und tummel mich sonst in der Haard zwischen Münsterland und Ruhrpott.

Danke und Gruss,
Jens


----------



## astral67 (17. Juni 2009)

Soooo,

hab mal angefangen, bei gpsies.com zu suchen und bin glatt fündig geworden. Die Hüttener Berge sehen doch garnicht mal so übel aus. Wer fährt denn aus dem Forum dort MTB und hätte Lust mir ab dem 25. Juni 2009 mal ein wenig von seinem Bikerevier zu zeigen?

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (18. Juni 2009)

Ja gut , ´nabend allerseits !
Also die Hüttener Berge sind als MTB-Revier nur zu empfehlen. Eine Anreise aus ECK. lohnt auf jeden Fall , auch ohne Guide.....
Gelegentlich (meistens am Wochenende) fahren dort die Jungs und Mädels aus dem Raum Rendsburg bzw. Kiel.
Schau doch mal bei kivelo.de , rg-kiel.de oder athletico-buedelsdorf.de rein. 
Da könnte sich die ein oder andere Gruppe finden.....


Gruss
T.


----------

